# Coolest turtle



## rolling-thunder (Mar 21, 2009)

What is the coolest turtle?

Ive heard that the eastern long neck is most common but a bit dull and doesnt have a great personality.

I want a turtle that is full of energy and excitment and a turtle that gets used to people. Anyone know of a pretty easy turtle to maintain like that?


----------



## taylor111 (Mar 21, 2009)

what about a pig nose turtle


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 21, 2009)

dont know where u get that the ELN`s are dull ?
all 5 of mine have diffrent personalitys [ EG- my largest female will come out of the water and come up to me when i go into her encolusre ]


----------



## ambah (Mar 21, 2009)

jasrx said:


> dont know where u get that the ELN`s are dull ?
> all 5 of mine have diffrent personalitys [ EG- my largest female will come out of the water and come up to me when i go into her encolusre ]


 
I agree, my male ELN will follow me around the enclosure and climbs onto my hands if i put them in the water..


----------



## bulionz (Mar 21, 2009)

yer all animals have different personalities but turtles are all full of excitment unless sick and trust me u will like it either way so just go with the 1 u get


----------



## Mulcahy (Mar 21, 2009)

like any reptile or pet go with the one you like not the one somebody tells you to


----------



## scorps (Mar 21, 2009)

Easily pig nose turtles are by far the coolest fresh water turtle, They are basicly a salt water turtle that lives in fresh water and thier shell can grow to 2 foot in length.


----------



## missllama (Mar 21, 2009)

i have one of those common murray short necks or what ever they are, and he is the biggest phsyco i have ever seen, when u go near his tank he splashes trying to jump out and will bite u if u put ur fingers near the tank lol he gets fed all the time so its not that he is hungry which i origionally thought, he is just bonkers

so i think any turtle can have a personality


----------



## Kitah (Mar 21, 2009)

I have a 3yr 3 month old kreffts shortnecked boy; looks gorgeous in my eyes (live his markings) and his personality is brilliant. not shy, comes over to investigate you, can hand feed him easily, he comes over to rest on your hand in the water, never tried to bite etc. 

Be aware though that turtles are very expensive to set up, and require a fair amount of maintenence to keep healthy and stimulated.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 21, 2009)

eastern long necks are awsome when u walk into my pit one will come walking out of the water to see you sometimes all 3 will


----------

